# General help 10$ plus lunch



## Berry (Mar 8, 2011)

Looking for somebody on fri nov 11 help paint a fence/deck load scrap wood on a trailer possible lay deck floor may need you Sunday as well. I am in orange beach can kick in a little gas money if needed 
Message me 

Edited 10$/hr


----------



## TrixiBme (May 2, 2009)

Berry, I have someone who can help you, he has been helping me out with house stuff and a hard worker, give me a call 850-346-0045.


----------



## Berry (Mar 8, 2011)

TrixiBme said:


> Berry, I have someone who can help you, he has been helping me out with house stuff and a hard worker, give me a call 850-346-0045.


Will do when I get off this afternoon


----------

